# 2012 Cruze 1.4L Turbo cooling issues, yet another.



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

So I've read through many of the threads for this topic and have not seen one that is 100% the same to my issue. I'm having issues after part change outs maintaining a temp range within spec. I am hitting Temps upwards of 230 at 75 mph but averages at 225 - 226. When I am traveling at 30 - 40 or stop at lights it is 207.

I had changed out the water distribution block last year on the driver side by the valve cover. It started doing what I've explained above so i dropped it off at a mechanic. He changed out the thermostat and lower radiator hose plus pressure test and found no additional leaks. The problem above continues. 

Would bad sensors on the distribution block do this or even the one on the radiator?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Those temps sound fine to me, mine runs at 206-210, I am in Austin TX, but also tuned. I think that adjusts it. Stock goes up to 225 I believe. Did you use an AC Delco thermostat? Any check engine lights? At those temps your front fan should be wailing, full speed. I'd be willing to bed it's messed up and not going into full speed. Post #5 here: What temperature should the Cruze be running at?


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

They replaced it with MTO, im dropping it back off and they are going to be putting AC Delco in. I always pick AC Delco for replacement parts but I didn't have time to do this work. I've never even heard of MTO.

No check engine lights, no codes. I'm in Beaumont so heat is always an issue. The fans were not going into high unless I use the ac and even then they weren't going crazy. The majority of my issues are at highway speeds though so the air moving through the radiator shouldn't be the issue in my opinion. I figure at 75 mph, there should be a good amount flow through. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The MTO doesn't even open until 221 according to this https://www.carparts.com/details/Ch...VicDACh0OmwCgEAQYASABEgLPpvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

So that is likely your problem. It may however be the ECU controlling it to be this hot to help the engine with efficiency, hotter engine is more efficient and obviously heat and load isnt an issue at 70mph due to the wind. How are you monitoring the temp? Good info here as well: Normal coolant temp, thermostats, and AC off due to high...


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

That site shows the Dorman to open at 221 as well. I have been looking at the DIC for the temperatures. I tried to disconnect the battery to clear the EMC and have it relearn. Is there a different process to clear the computer?
The car use to run at 217 highest once it reached the temp to open the thermostat so running anything past 225 is abnormal after observing those temps for 110k miles. This issue mostly started after changing the water distribution part by the valve cover on the driver side. That houses the engine block temp sensor. Thats why I was mainly thinking it was a faulty sensor that came with the part. 
The mechanic did say that the thermostat broke up into pieces when they were taking the original one off so that was a justified change. As far as the distribution block goes, it was cracked.
Would be nice if GM would stop bolting plastic to engines that fatigue after thermo cycles.


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

So, I changed out the cheap sensors on the radiator and water distribution block. Got in it to warm it up and I hear grinding/high pitch scratching coming from what appears to be the water pump. 

Sensors and thermostat didn't fix it but that noise is relatively new. I will be doing the water pump next.


----------



## Spiderhuda24 (Aug 11, 2019)

Water pump is under warranty up to certain mileage try a dealership.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*SB-10070878-5448.pdf*

Normally...fluctuations in the temperature of the coolant is caused by either low coolant or air in the system. The fluctuations are a result of the temp sensor measuring pockets of air versus a constant liquid. Once the car comes up to temp, it should maintain that temperature regardless of the ambient temperature of the air. This is managed by the thermostat and the electric fans on the radiator.

Anywhere from 190-225F is normal 1.4T operating range. The electronically controlled thermostat varies temperature based on ambient conditions and engine load.
And in this range the temperature gauge needle won't move. 230 is where the engine fan kicks into high speed and if you turn the car off hot and let it heat soak and come back it shortly after, you'll hear the fan scream until the temp drops below 230


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Do the fix I've done if you want, never had any issue after that on any of the Cruze-s I've changed:
1.4 ECO - Thermostat Swap - 221°F to 176°F! 
Cold winters or hot summers, never had any issue with heating or cooling. MPG also didn't change. Just don't argue about it


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

This morning I took a drive off of a cold start situation. I drove down the road at 75 mph and it went up to 240° before it dropped down to 226° where it stayed. Pulled up in the drive way and touched the thermostat and it was cold enough to keep my finger on it. Turned the car off and let it sit for 2 mins and touch the thermostat again and it was hot enough to touch for only a moment. Cranked the car back up and the temps dropped to what I'm use to seeing, 212° to 208°. Drove it to drop off at the shop, they have a three year warranty on parts and are swapping the thermostat. The grinding noise at the water pump only occurs at cold start. I drove around yesterday and it never went past 225° and averaged 212° - 208° once the cold start and heat soaking occurred.

I'm still feeling like the new thermostat was faulty but with the new noise from the water pump makes me feel as if there is more to this. I see how, from previous comments, how GM has extended the warranty on the water pump "leaking" but mine is not. Wonder if they will honor that in this state...

I will see where this goes, I need this car back on the road for my work car. My TBSS has a leaking rack and pinion and GM nor aftermarket makes a new one. A1 Cardone will rebuild it but I have to wait for this COVID19 crap to quit before they open their facilities to do the work. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

If anyone can answer this question. The dealer wants $154 to run diagnostics and will wave the fee if the water pump or anything additional is replace which was diagnosed. The shop i have it now will do the pump for $618.

*Has anyone been denied replacement of a stock water pump replacement.. *I'm not sure if it is leaking but it is making noise. I dont want to pay dealer prices if they come up with some way to get out of the warrenty and end up $154 in the hole.

The shop it is at now said that the thermostat is ffine. With what I've explained in the previous reply,, does that sound fine to the cruze gurus in here?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I did the water pump myself for under $100. If you’re handy do that.


----------



## Spiderhuda24 (Aug 11, 2019)

Tbh the water pump at the 154$ is a great price. But my Chevy dealer replaced it under warranty so with the recall it should be free honestly you need to find the recall information. Special coverage 14371 and 14232


----------



## Spiderhuda24 (Aug 11, 2019)

sorry it might be a leak only.


https://testing-public.carmd.com/Tsb/Download/108249/4071494


----------



## jgt (Aug 18, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> The MTO doesn't even open until 221 according to this https://www.carparts.com/details/Ch...VicDACh0OmwCgEAQYASABEgLPpvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> So that is likely your problem. It may however be the ECU controlling it to be this hot to help the engine with efficiency, hotter engine is more efficient and obviously heat and load isnt an issue at 70mph due to the wind. How are you monitoring the temp? Good info here as well: Normal coolant temp, thermostats, and AC off due to high...


Do the thermostat change you will find on this site. Never again worry about temps.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

240 is high but not out of range. Not normal to see those temps tho. The thermostat starts to open at 221. High loads at low speeds/deceleration should open the thermostat and lower the temp... cruising/light peddle and the engine will get max temp for efficiency 221-230, but this is also influencing by the air temperature. If it's cold outside it will run hotter.

Wot pulls I could bring the temp down below 200 than right back up to 220s 10 mins later

I have a bnr tune now and the temp stays around 195.. fan kicks on low at 200. Only hear it on after it heat soaks or use the AC. You can buy a tune to reprogram when the thermostat opens and leave out the performance gain if you wish


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Dropped it off at the dealers, they called back saying they will change the water pump free. After that, not much else there to cchange. I'll see where I stand afterwards.

I never had interests in putting performance parts on this car but its funny when things go wrong is when you start seeing everything out there. I'm not going big by no means with the TBSS being that vehicles purpose but what does a mail in tune go for on a cruze? I've seen trifecta, zzp and the one mentioned above. With no other bolt on what does one expect at the wheel? 20 hp?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Blazing in TX said:


> Dropped it off at the dealers, they called back saying they will change the water pump free. After that, not much else there to cchange. I'll see where I stand afterwards.
> 
> I never had interests in putting performance parts on this car but its funny when things go wrong is when you start seeing everything out there. I'm not going big by no means with the TBSS being that vehicles purpose but what does a mail in tune go for on a cruze? I've seen trifecta, zzp and the one mentioned above. With no other bolt on what does one expect at the wheel? 20 hp?


Look up BNR. It's not a mail in tune, you're buying someone's expertise to optimize your car the way you want it. Engine and transmission. I believe they claim 55 hp 120 lb torque gain running 104 octane on stock setup. You request what you want changed when you order. They'll modify your stock logs and you flash it to the car.. it's easy.. then do some data logging with the device you get and send it back to them.. they'll tweak or fix anything out of the ordinary.

They have economy tunes also... I'm running a 20 psi boost tune right now, but if I stay out of the boost I'm getting killer mpg...better than stock. 14 automatic.. I live in hilly Tennessee so great mpg has been a struggle with the cruze drinking gas on the inclines lol...a tune fixed that.

You also get efi live


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Got back from the dealer. They didn't run any test, just replace the pump. Hovered around 225 on the freeway but dropped when I gave it throttle from cruising speed. Going to drive it around town to see how it acts, may change out the thermostat to ac delco if it acts up. Still seems like that. Did bring it to a dealer way back for a recall to find that change the thermostat temp but never acted up till recent. Something is still a miss here. Got a new water pump out of the deal but did get the expected results.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

To be completely honest, I think you're looking for a problem that doesn't really exist. What is your worry with a few degrees higher?


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> To be completely honest, I think you're looking for a problem that doesn't really exist. What is your worry with a few degrees higher?


Well I would rather not end up on the side of the road with a blown head gasket. Its not a few degrees, its the irratic behavior. I live in Texas and it gets above 100 degrees during the summer. I'm not here to make a 1.4l engine fast, im here to make it dependable.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blazing in TX said:


> Well I would rather not end up on the side of the road with a blown head gasket. Its not a few degrees, its the irratic behavior. I live in Texas and it gets above 100 degrees during the summer. I'm not here to make a 1.4l engine fast, im here to make it dependable.


But it’s normal to hit those temps, Cruze has an electronic controlled thermostat and changes engine temps to increase efficiency among other reasons, this is not your 1995 mechanical thermostat. You could start worrying if you see 240 or above. 









Normal coolant temp, thermostats, and AC off due to high...


Late last week on the way home I suddenly got the message "AC off due to high engine temp" message, and the temp gauge starting spiking. I had just checked the coolant level the day before and it was fine, but turned the heat and fan on high and pulled over as quick as I could and checked the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Ok, gotcha. I did see it hit 240 once since I started the thread but I have change out everything and fix any and all leaks. 

I purchased the BNR tune to lower the temps and increase the fuel economy. I will make the difference back in less than a year to drive this instead of my TBSS or my 18 Malibu 2.0T. They drink gas.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blazing in TX said:


> Ok, gotcha. I did see it hit 240 once since I started the thread but I have change out everything and fix any and all leaks.
> 
> I purchased the BNR tune to lower the temps and increase the fuel economy. I will make the difference back in less than a year to drive this instead of my TBSS or my 18 Malibu 2.0T. They drink gas.


Nice, be sure to ask for an Eco tune from them, I recently got one and it sips the fuel and only boosts to around 7-8 PSI. You can add many tunes to your programmer.


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

How long does it take for BNR to get the initial tune back? I sent it out Monday of this week....


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Blazing in TX said:


> How long does it take for BNR to get the initial tune back? I sent it out Monday of this week....


You sent in your stock logs on monday? Expect 5-7 business days. Could be lucky and get it tomorrow


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

I asked for a refund. I have done tunes with my TBSS using Vector Motorsports, the same as BNR does and it was back the next day at most. $600 all in should justify better customer service than no tune on the 5th day. Just because they put 24 to 48 business hours doesn't mean you bump the deadline. If they are working remotely they shouldn't be taking money for something as a back order when they can do the tune from anywhere.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah and retune/update time is like 14 days.


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Thats crazy.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blazing in TX said:


> Thats crazy.


I agree and would have likely went with a different company had I known this going in.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Blazing in TX said:


> I asked for a refund. I have done tunes with my TBSS using Vector Motorsports, the same as BNR does and it was back the next day at most. $600 all in should justify better customer service than no tune on the 5th day. Just because they put 24 to 48 business hours doesn't mean you bump the deadline. If they are working remotely they shouldn't be taking money for something as a back order when they can do the tune from anywhere.


They can, but you or the cruze isn't the only thing they are doing here... they are tuning vehicles on multiple platforms. They are vendors here and many other forums. How many customers have they gotten just from this car alone....

That's a lot of ppl to service at any given point in time


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Does anyone have the phone number the BNR?


----------



## Blazing in TX (May 28, 2020)

Don't understand the attachments above but the question is the same, can someone provide me with BNR contacts or if there is someone here that I can speak to from there.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Email only I believe, takes them 1-2 days to respond there. Welcome to Bad News Racing -


----------

